# Decent Vacuum Cleaner Needed



## bogbloke (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey guys

Any recommendations on decent vaccum cleaner? Are the Henry ones as good as made out to be?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd recommend Numatic (have a Hetty if you didn't guess by the avatar lol) although you might be able to pick something up in the Vax sale? 
http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/deals/vax

Ends today though.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Can you buy decent hoovers now? Though that was something else the EU had banned :devil::wall:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I love my karcher 2.2 however I did notice polishedbliss have a Flex Hoover which looks very good & nice 

Check it out


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a george, bought it for the extraction part mainly and it's fantastic, but not cheap


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I have a George, it's really good and picks up water too (it's very good at that too btw). Mine was under £100 and didn't think it was too bad at that.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Anything by numatic 
Henry ..dry only. Red
George ..extraction. Green
Charles.. Wet n dry. Blue

Hetty ... Ermmm well its pink ( not sure i think its a girly charles )
Or the actual numatic branded ones that are basically charles with the word numatic in stead


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

i also have a charles... i think its great!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

After reading the previous 2 posts I've got a Charles not a George, mine is blue.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Has it got the pump on it if so its a george.
The bases are interchangable


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Sounds like a list of vip entry's to a gay bar


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah want a +1 then????
Lmfao

Henry red
George green
Charles blue
Hetty pink
Dougnorwich. Ermmmmmmm yellow and green???????


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Shut it tractor boy


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Pmsl.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

AllenF said:


> Anything by numatic
> Henry ..dry only. Red
> George ..extraction. Green
> Charles.. Wet n dry. Blue
> ...


The George is a wet and dry also my friend - I use it dry more than wet!

I would go for a george as its all in one


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Er extraction is wet n dry lol it just pumps fluid too
Its just a bit of faffing about to change it over whereas a charles is just straight wet n dry no pump to push fluid just a wet or dry suck


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Er extraction is wet n dry lol it just pumps fluid too
> Its just a bit of faffing about to change it over whereas a charles is just straight wet n dry no pump to push fluid just a wet or dry suck


And that sums up allenf perfect just a wet or dry suck

So does the Charles spray water too like to vax of old


----------



## Optimal_Dwayne (Oct 21, 2014)

This thread has helped me also, thanks for the input on this one.


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

Will any wet and dry vaccum extract water from carpets??


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes monny any wet n dry can EXTRACT or suck you can buy the clear heads if you want for them 
No doug a charles is a pure suck only ( unlike my missus ) ( did i say that out loud)


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Your lucky mines like the old old black and decker cordless

All noise about it but not much suck


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

AllenF said:


> Yeah want a +1 then????
> Lmfao
> 
> Henry red
> ...


Not strictly true...


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Here's my Nifisk 20T in action. Mats vacuumed, Brisk agitated in, Brisk was rinsed and water and dirt extracted. Stripes added later.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

I'm keeping a good eye on this thread too, I'm not looking to spend a fortune though as I'm only a hobbyist 

Well impressed with the results of that nilfisk though!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

The 20T is brilliant and probably one of my best purchases. Also has a useful blow function too.

Good price here of £70 with free delivery

http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/nilfisk-multi-20t-1400w-20l-wet-and-dry-vacuum-cleaner-230v-n46qh


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Dougnorwich said:


> All noise about it but not much suck


Sounds like an old girlfriend of mine


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

I have a George, bought it for the wife/house 

I then sneak it out for the stuff it was really bought for ie cars 

Very good vacuum cleaners imho


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I thought my Charles was a washer and a sucker but turns out it's only sucks though there is a wet kit you can get for it but not sure what it actually does. We had a spill on the carpet and got Charles to work and it left the carpet amazingly dry and took nearly everything out of it, we were quite impressed.

Here is one on ebay with the wet kit.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NUMATIC-C...417?pt=UK_Vacuum_Cleaners&hash=item4150a05a61


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

henry for dry Charles or blue numatic for shampooing etc. its all ive ever used in 8 years of valeting, onto henry No 3, No2 died a wet motor death! only 3 years old too :lol:


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Here's my Nifisk 20T in action. Mats vacuumed, Brisk agitated in, Brisk was rinsed and water and dirt extracted. Stripes added later.


not the stripes!!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

WannaBd said:


> not the stripes!!


It's what the owner wanted; wasn't seeking approval from yourself😉
If everyone liked the same things then the world would be a very boring place indeed.


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

What are the differences in the charles and the gorge ? I know the extraction but what can they be used for and what does the extraction actually do ?


----------



## Skilzo (Jan 7, 2013)

Is the George still the same as old or has the motor been down graded like others thinking of getting one if its just the same


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Skilzo said:


> Is the George still the same as old or has the motor been down graded like others thinking of getting one if its just the same


It's still 1200W.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

_Steven67 said:


> What are the differences in the charles and the gorge ? I know the extraction but what can they be used for and what does the extraction actually do ?


The george pumps the fluid out then sucks it up.
The charles just sucks the fluid out


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

The George is a good piece of kit I've had a few but if your fully mobile I think you need one of each so I use George for Hoover and a puzzi for wet work and I must say the karcher is far better than the George .


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

so which ones squirts water out and suck it up at same time


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

Sorry for posting on an old thread but can someone explain the difference in a wet and dry and one with extraction ? I'm confused ??


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

_Steven67 said:


> Sorry for posting on an old thread but can someone explain the difference in a wet and dry and one with extraction ? I'm confused ??


Wet and dry hoovers are just basically normal hoovers that are able to suck up water safely without breaking them.

An extraction Hoover is a wet and dry hoover, but it has a pump which squirts water/solution or whatever you put in its seperate tank onto a car mat for instance, and then sucks it back up at the same time.

Extraction i find much better at cleaning carpets and mats. Hopefully that explains it


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Dyson ftw


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Steve said:


> Dyson ftw


dyson is ****, cus it's got no fans


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Charles I like him, he's got fans


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Rob74 said:


> Charles I like him, he's got fans


You've got no ground


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

I bought a Karcher Wet & Dry Vacuum, tried extracting and it worked pretty well. It also has a blower function which is useful for drying. Later I bought the Vax 6131T (Vax's equivalent of the George) for £63 and it is excellent! So much faster and does a great job. After doing the car I did a small section of carpet (about the size of one sheet of Christmas wrapping paper) in the house and the amount of dirt it brought up was like the sludge from dredging a river. The smell was so bad that I actually wretched when pouring it down the drain...but now the carpet is nice and clean! 

Now I use the Karcher for dry vacuuming and then the Vax for washing/extracting.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Metro Vac n Blo - Vacuum and air dryer...angles all sorted.

Richard


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

you got no ground


----------

